# Neat Chart



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I found this on Facebook, and stole it!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great info! Nice find!!!


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah thanks for the info


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sweet thanks for the 411 fuzzie


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Quick NOTE....the Humidity in this chart is NOT Relative Humidity (RH) it is Wet Bulb as measured using a mercury thermometer!!! Most digital hygrometers read RH not Wet Bulb so you need to keep that in mind if using this chart.....you really need the Wet Blub/RH chart that goes along with this to convert to RH!!!

Page 16 in this "Hatching Guide" provides the proper conversion from Wet Bulb to Relative Humidity (RH%);

http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Article/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook.pdf


----------

